# Rubber Feet and a Smooth Transition to the Walking Stick



## Kelly (6 d ago)

I like the smooth transition I get on my sticks and canes by using rubber stoppers from big box and hardware stores. Once installed (I use deck screws in pre-drilled holes and it pulls the stopper down in with it), I can use my drum sander to put a tapper on the sticks.


----------

